# Repair to plastic



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a split in the plastic surrounding the rear light.My local car factors suggested i used GO-Bond,would this be ok to use,or what would you guys recommend .
I dont want the split to get any bigger.

Thanks

Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not too up on plastic repairs but you should drill a 1/8 (3mm) hole at each end to stop the crack/split from spreading ASAP.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not too up on plastic repairs but you should drill a 1/8 (3mm) hole at each end to stop the crack/split from spreading ASAP.


.

Thanks Kev, yes i have been told this,not going anywhere until next Thursday, so will do that.

Les


----------

